# swift again



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi to all,Re Dragstars comments, couldn't agree more!! Must be great to be able to ignore all your clients/customers for three weeks. Their deliveries for spares are crap (i had to wait 11 weeks for a rear tail light panel and then was told I was lucky that i had gotten it so quickly !! ) I even had to pay it up front when it was ordered too !
Changed to new van in April this year to a 669 and it's unbelievable the amount of bits and pieces that have had to be rectified by the dealers.(still have more to be done in two weeks time) most minor irritating things but our fridge does not work when en route on 12v so we cannot keep anything in the freezer.So this is supposed to be done on the 17th of this month providing they get a replacement from Swift !!!
We have been very patient up to now but we are getting really Beep Beeped of now.
Watch this space!!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

A short time ago someone on here was compiling a list of faults on new Swift motorhomes, I believe the list now contains near on 100 different faults missed by their inspection team on new motorhomes leaving the factory.

Would be interesting to hear if this is in fact true. Perhaps we should all list our faults found in one long list.

Of course I may be completely wrong here, it could be a very short list of minor things


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Why is this in 'Online Classifieds'........Swift has it's own forum; no excuse! :wink: 

Harvey


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

ingram said:


> Why is this in 'Online Classifieds'........Swift has it's own forum; no excuse! :wink:
> 
> Harvey


Yes you are correct- Please can a moderator move this thread to relevant forum?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Tthere seems to be a trend emerging from these posts.
UK manufacturers don't seem to care about their customers and appear to use their motorhome products JUST to make money. Also UK councils don't ppear to have any affection for the motorhoming community either.
Whereas those motorhomes that are produced on the continent have a significantly higher satisfaction level. The continental local authorities, from what I've gathered welcome us and indeed do their best to attract us into their areas.
Any comments?


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

yes there is an excuse this is my first posting and being a swift owner it gives me every right to be confused, i would take more time to reflect on the content of the posting than criticise someone for posting on the wrong forum


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

i have to say that if someone was compiling a list of swift faults you would be taking on a life time of work ,i would suggest that you compile a list of the good points as that would not take long


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift vans*



dragstar said:


> i have to say that if someone was compiling a list of swift faults you would be taking on a life time of work ,i would suggest that you compile a list of the good points as that would not take long


Hi

The good points - the heating and insulation, the "Britishness" of it - ie a decent oven, decent trim colour and the name "Kon-Tiki". They were (and yes, I really mean it - including the latter) deciding factors in my purchase.

Russell


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

hi Russell well that was a short list i note that you did not mention the door that you have been waiting on you should know that it takes at least 2 deleveries for them to get thing right thats if your lucky, if swift was running this country the C S A would be able to offer a plausible excuse for being a complete waste of time.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dragstar...PM on way

G


----------

